# 9 Tips and Tricks for Woodburning



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> Woodburning can be a great skill to master, as it has a number of different uses in woodworking projects. You can burn your initials into the handles of your tools to easily identify them, can sign larger woodworking pieces with your name or a symbol and you can even create wholly original artwork with nothing but woodburning. If you’re just getting into woodburning, here are a few things to keep in mind to make your next woodburning project a success, regardless of its size.


*
Read More*:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/9-tips-and-tricks-for-woodburning/


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Some pretty good advice is listed above. One of the things that I found to be very helpful, is to make sure that you are working in layers. In other words, don't go for that jet black burn right away. Instead, build up the burn and darken it with every pass of the burning tool. The more passes you make, the darker it will get and the more control you will have over it's shade. Also, a razor blade or an Exacto knife will go a long way to "erasing" any mistakes by scraping the wood back down to its original colour.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great information related to another fun side of woodworking! Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow..I remember wood burning kits as a kid, but haven't tried it since. I might just get another one someday. That seems like 100 years ago already..


----------

